# mum and baby



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok so after i have got the injured eye kitten sorted i am coming to the sad conclusion that i would like him and his mum to be rehomed together.
when i retire a queen i always keep a kitten for her to play with.
i know its hard letting them go to new homes but i do think the both of them together where somebody has more time than me for lots of cuddles would be more benefical to them both.
they are so cuddly and just want a nice indoor home for the comfort of the sofa.
of course the kitten is still being treated and mum needs to be neutered but if anybody would like to enquire i would be happy to discuss this.
please nobosy who will let them outside to roam the streets, a safe enclosed garden will be great. somebody who will keep them insured and who can afford vet treatment if they ever need a vet and only the best quality of food to be fed. im being very fussy i know but nobody who has lots of cats or dogs nor very young children, my kitten and cat would love a nice quiet home.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I do hope you find the perfect home for them. I'm so glad that my youngest son is away at university though or he would be begging me to give you a call


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

they are not ready yet so when does your son come back lol.
i hope i am allowed to post this as im very sorry i didnt ask permission first.
my adults and other kittens tend to play a bit rough for this baby so my head has to rule my heart.
of course his vet medical record will be given and they wont be ready until the baby is in full health, im not asking for any payment just a wonderful permanent home who will keep me updated with photos as they grow, they are never to be passed onto anybody else without myself doing a full homecheck.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As it is rehoming not selling I'm happy enough to leave this


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Catcoonz you are tearing at my heartstrings, you know how much I love your cats! Unfortunately my house is full but I am certain that you will have no trouble finding the perfect home with such a generous offer.
can you just indulge us with a couple of pictures???


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Oohh yes, pictures as my home isn't suitable either  A toddler and three big cats. But pictures would be great


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Pictures ....  ... nooooo my son might come home and see them  :smilewinkgrin:
He would dearly love a Maine Coon :001_wub: but living in student accommodation it is out of the question :frown2:
Of course pictures would be very much appreciated Catcoonz


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

not the best of photos so i will upload better ones tonight.
thankyou for allowing my post to stay, you are very kind.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh my :001_wub::001_wub: :001_tt1::001_tt1:
No, he is certainly not going to see those - not even sure that I should have looked


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh, they're beautiful. He has that very sweet face some male cats have <3 And he has a smiley face on his back!!!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful pics, I'm sure they will find a home together which you are happy with.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> Oh, they're beautiful. He has that very sweet face some male cats have <3 And he has a smiley face on his back!!!


on one of his sides he is cream with a red heart shape, very cute. when he has stopped running around the house at top speed i will take a photo of it.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

both are just stunning


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

What two stunners!!! Good luck finding them a home  I'm sure it won't be hard.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well it may be harder to home him than i first thought, especially when he loves to mountain climb my curtains.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_lovely pictures, they are both gorgeous, im sure you will find the perfect home for them both ._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my just look at what hes doing way up there lol..Great pic.:thumbup1:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I well and truly hate you right now.  the one thing I've always wanted? A big cuddly fluffy lapcat or two... And then you go and show the sweetest kitty ever in the world with love me eyes that literally brought a tear to my eyes!?!
Shame on you!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sorry...... just to upset you even more the kitten loves to lay on my shoulder with his paws wrapped round my neck then purrs in my ear....he is adorable.
he also gives his mum neck wraps aswell.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> sorry...... just to upset you even more the kitten loves to lay on my shoulder with his paws wrapped round my neck then purrs in my ear....he is adorable.
> he also gives his mum neck wraps aswell.


Stop it right now :hand: I mentioned them to my DH yesterday and he said the house isn't big enough for any more cats :cryin:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Stop it right now :hand: I mentioned them to my DH yesterday and he said the house isn't big enough for any more cats :cryin:


thats such a shame, they can squeeze on to the corner on the sofa, they dont take up much room.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd love them too, they would have some young wegies to keep them company in shinning up the curtains [and onto the speakers ]. I would have no doubt the kitten would be accepted easily. However not so sure about Mum as Kyrre took great exception to an adult male wegie last year and we had to give him back to his breeder. [Mind you the wegie I think needed to be an only cat as he didn't get on with her cats either].


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

maybe i would find it easier to rehome them seperate.
what do others think. i know on my first post i was being fussy saying no young children but i dont want the kitten to be chased around by them.
with dogs, ok im sure people with dogs would know their dogs well enough to ensure they was safe.
i dont want to advertise as such as i really dont have time to be dealing with byb's who although both will be neutered they may then see them as a ££££ sign and sell on.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

to be honest if they are that close I think it would be a shame to separate them, but appreaciate it may make things more difficult to find a good home given there are conditions as well. You might find the perfect home ie no kids/dogs but then they only want the kitten or the mum. It would be fab if someone on here rehomed them


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Mum and baby are absolutely beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:

I hope you find the right home for them soon


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> maybe i would find it easier to rehome them seperate.
> what do others think. i know on my first post i was being fussy saying no young children but i dont want the kitten to be chased around by them.
> with dogs, ok im sure people with dogs would know their dogs well enough to ensure they was safe.
> i dont want to advertise as such as i really dont have time to be dealing with byb's who although both will be neutered they may then see them as a ££££ sign and sell on.


I think you should go with your instincts and what you originally wanted, your not being fussy by requesting certain things, if you are being specific about what you want from the perfect owner then you will be confident when they go.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I want them! 

Not sure if Mr MCW will share this thought though - I think he might feel 6 cats a tad excessive....


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think you do right to be just as fussy about a home for this gorgeous pair as you are for any of your other kittens.
TBH I would advertise them on your site as normal with a little detail about the kitten's history and your reasoning for wanting them to go together.
I am sure loads of people would be delighted to be able to own such a wonderful pair of cats, and although I know it is not always the done thing to talk about the financial aspect...many people would baulk at the idea of paying out £900 in one fell swoop for a pair of cats normally, so the discounted terms you are offering would really help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou for your replies.
i am going to stick with them both going together as they are very close.
im not in any hurry for them to go and if i dont find the perfect home for them then they will stay with me.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I want them!
> 
> Not sure if Mr MCW will share this thought though - I think he might feel 6 cats a tad excessive....


The blue boy he liked first is still available if he fancies going up to 5!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

MCWillow said:


> I want them!
> 
> Not sure if Mr MCW will share this thought though - I think he might feel 6 cats a tad excessive....


_six cats isnt that much harder than four. OOps sorry i am being no help at all am i.,,,_


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Apparently once you get into double figures numbers become irrelevant!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

spid said:


> Apparently once you get into double figures numbers become irrelevant!


_exactly,...............i will be up to 22 soon..........................Only joking _


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

I have just gone up to three!! Only ever wanted one but they are a bit like Pringles once you pop you just can't stop :001_tt1:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Beautiful....hope you find the home you are looking for any they deserve.....if I had a bigger house....


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

ESAB said:


> I think you should go with your instincts and what you originally wanted, your not being fussy by requesting certain things, if you are being specific about what you want from the perfect owner then you will be confident when they go.


I agree with above - trust your instincts; there will be someone just right for these beautiful furries. Can you advertise on your Maine Coon Cat Club website as available for rehoming - you could just put TBA where price would be mentioned and just speak to any would be prospective adopters?

I can't see them being with you for long - they are too fab not to be snapped up!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ChinaBlue said:


> I agree with above - trust your instincts; there will be someone just right for these beautiful furries. Can you advertise on your Maine Coon Cat Club website as available for rehoming - you could just put TBA where price would be mentioned and just speak to any would be prospective adopters?
> 
> I can't see them being with you for long - they are too fab not to be snapped up!


thankyou. you can only advertise kittens on the MCCC.
They are not ready as yet as the kitten is still under the vet with his eye which is reviewed in 2 weeks and mum has just been neutered.
Im sure the right home will come along.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I want them!
> 
> Not sure if Mr MCW will share this thought though - I think he might feel 6 cats a tad excessive....


go for it McW   

They're sooooooooooo beautiful aren't they :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I agree , go with your gut reaction, that you want them to go together


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

quick update.
i think mum and baby have a wonderful loving indoor home to go to when they are both ready.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:cryin::cryin::cryin:
Really that's fantastic news :thumbup::thumbup: :cryin::cryin:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

mmmm, would have been great but something is worrying me and its probably just me being too attached.
of course you all know they are free to a home together and must stay together.
well lady contacts me and says hubby.....ok slang is fine but 30 minutes later hubby phones me to check they are definitely free, vaccinated, insured, all paperwork which i agree yes and microchipped and neutered....reply was oh didnt realise the kitten would be neutered have to check with other half...
am i being silly ..... i would rather wait for the right home but they could well be fine...oh dear another sleepless night then but i get the feeling they are going to be sold on as they didnt really want the microchip doing on the kitten and said they will have him neutered at a year old......a year old he will be spraying everywhere by then.
thoughts please.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with you. I'm not a breeder and have never had to vet people as potential owners, but something smells funny here. Why would they not want the kitten neutering/chipping when it would save them having to get it done later? I don't get it. Any why neutering at a year? If they have had cats before they'd know he'd have to done before that because he'll spray. It's not just spraying either from what I remember, the vet agreed to do mine at 5 months instead of their usual 6 because they smelt sort of "musky" and kept scrapping a lot and acting all macho with each other. 

I would go with your instincts. You'd never forgive yourself if you ignored your feelings then found you'd been taken advantage of, the pair split up and the kitten used as a free stud by a BYB or sold elsewhere. 

There must be a loving home somewhere. I'd be over there like a shot if I didn't already have three. OH says we're not allowed to be outnumbered.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree something not right. If only


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i think it would be a no no from me, but thats just me, go with your gut feelings,_


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

I completely agree, but then I'm biased as I want them  Neutered and microchipped is a bonus as it means its already done. I heard that cats can be fertile from four months - why would anyone risk it if they didn't have to?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you need to be completely sure where your precious babies are going and that probably means saying no to these people. If they were perfect in every other way, just mistaken about early neutering (like loads of people) maybe you could talk them round, but I think that you are sensing something else here. Certainly the hubby seems to have asked a lot of "value" questions and not a lot of individual personality questions that would show he was interested in this particular pair of cats and not solely in getting a bargain.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Really sorry to read this may fall through  It'd have to be a no from me too , sounds like they want to breed from your kitten


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

They do sound a bit dodgy, think most people would be pleased for them to be microchipped.
I've recently gone from 6 to 4 :crying: and my house is far to quiet but OH insists no more babies..just yet 
I really think you will find the purrfect home for them soon :001_smile:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou for all your thoughts.
somebody from the forum has contacted me with regards to both mum and baby, sounds excellent and just what im looking for.
i think it always pays to wait for the right home and im really hopefull this home is perfect.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats brilliant news, fingers crossed, but im sure you will KNOW if its the right home xxxxxxx_


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> thankyou for all your thoughts.
> somebody from the forum has contacted me with regards to both mum and baby, sounds excellent and just what im looking for.
> i think it always pays to wait for the right home and im really hopefull this home is perfect.


It does pay  i had rather a lot of unsuitable enquiries for Princess Moo ( 6 after i'd already found her a home too  ) but i'm glad i said no and didn't let her go to a home i wasn't 100% about . If there is the slightest doubt, i believe it's not the right home 

I hope the forum member who has enquired turns out to be perfect  They should let us all know who they are and we can grill them further for you


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Or... If they so happen to fall through, if you babysit them for a year ill totally have them!!!!!!!!  
Vote me!  :

But potential adoptee- if your gonna steal my kitties you can at least show yourself for a grilling!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

the forum member has already been grilled and im very happy.
also which was nice is they are prepared to wait until the vet has given the kitten the all clear and only when im ready.
i do feel this home is perfect for my mum and baby and all the conditions i have placed will be approved of and there was alot of conditions.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

new photo of baby at 12 weeks old, yes we are still having treatment for his eye but its a great improvement.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub:_on my he is a stunner, so pretty, i love his colouring, his new owners are so very lucky, im jealous._


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

That's great news they've got a home you're happy with.

Those first owners would be a no no for me too. They don't have the kitten's best interests at heart and it almost sounds like they were going to try and make a few bob by studding him out... a free Maine Coon boy with papers... 

He is so beautiful. He looks like he's going to be big too! Beautiful fur and I'm so happy for his prognosis, although if he had to have lost the eye you just know he would have coped amazingly.

Hope he has a happy life with mum


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

he's a lovely little lad. Glad that he and mum going to a forum member - just sad its not me!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's not me either :cryin::cryin:
So pleased for you though CC :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> It's not me either :cryin::cryin:
> So pleased for you though CC :thumbup:


thankyou..... im sure we will get to see photos of them growing up on the forum which would be nice.
thankyou for allowing me to place my mum and kittens on the forum, i didnt want to advertise on any other site to ensure the very best of home for them.
very much appreciated.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> quick update.
> i think mum and baby have a wonderful loving indoor home to go to when they are both ready.


That's a shame, I was going to offer to swap them for a husband and two children .


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

glad they have found a home then, children i can cope with.....husbands no thankyou.xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh that's good news..also means you can get regular updates on them! Hopefully the mystery member will say who they are..??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

all will be revealed once they have both settled in their new home. they are not ready until the end of november but the new owner may reveal themselves earlier...i will leave it up to them.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh what wonderful news, someone on here has been very VERY lucky to get the chance to own these two beauties.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

also have fantastic news regarding the kittens poorly eye, he has made a full recovery and has 100% vision. treatment has now stopped, he was a very lucky baby considering one vet wanted to remove his eye 3 weeks ago.
i am very lucky to have found a wonderful home for them both so they can stay together and im very thankful to this family, they would have taken the little boy no matter what his eye results was.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Even better news


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

all i need to worry about now is his neutering, but im sure he will be fine.
get mum to put on a kilo and away they go to their new home.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> all i need to worry about now is his neutering, but im sure he will be fine.
> get mum to put on a kilo and away they go to their new home.


Ice cream or chocolate usually works for me


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news CC


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

That is fantastic news about his eyesight. And you could say it was a blessing in disguise, as now you know he's going to a home who would have had him whatever the outcome with his eye, and he's going to get to spend his life with his mum


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

update photo of baby and his sister.
mums being neutered tuesday so have the wine in ready to calm my nerves, i just hope she will have a speedy recovery.
we are going for the glue instead of stitches as i find they recover quicker and i dont then have emergency vets to have stitches re doing.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> update photo of baby and his sister.
> mums being neutered tuesday so have the wine in ready to calm my nerves, i just hope she will have a speedy recovery.
> we are going for the glue instead of stitches as i find they recover quicker and i dont then have emergency vets to have stitches re doing.


Just beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

Hope all goes well for Mum on Tuesday


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Gorgeous photo xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I didnt know they could glue it.You are brave to choose that option.I would be scared of her every move afterwards if it was me.Good look with the op.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Too, too gorgeous :001_wub: I'm so pleased that the little man has made a 100% recovery and hope all goes well with mum's op tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I didnt know they could glue it.You are brave to choose that option.I would be scared of her every move afterwards if it was me.Good look with the op.


yes the glue is safe and they can still walk around as normal and they dont need to wear a lampshade.
the art of it is the cut is done on the side but the vet leaves the waterproof topcoat to flow back over the wound, so when the cat licks all she can do is lick the top coat.
my other girl had this done 6 months ago and as there are no stitches pulling the skin they tend to leave the wound alone.
the cat still has the normal 3 day check for infections.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I had somehow missed the latest updates on this story, so I've just read all the good news at once. I am so thrilled that his eye is better, and what an object lesson that is, to not just listen to the vet when they want to do drastic things. Sometimes time really does heal things--well, that and lots and lots of TLC. He and his mother are absolute stunners and the family who are getting them are very lucky indeed. I can't wait to hear that they are settled in, as that means we'll learn who the lucky new PF slaves are and we'll get piccie overload!!!!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are both gorgeous. Hope all goes well with the spaying.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

poor babyboy is waiting for his mummy to get home from neutering, bless him.xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope it goes well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

neutering went well and the vet found a tiny hole in one of her teeth so she has had a dental aswell, poor girl.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_glad the neuturing went well, it worries me to death when its neuturing time. even when they get home im a bag of nerves,. good job they found the tooth with the hole, at least its sorted._


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

poor girl having to have dental work too  Hope she's back with her baby boy soon


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

glad it went well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou, i was worried about dental work on top of neutering but the vet said putting her under again just for one tooth would be too risky so we decided to have it all done.
mum is happy asleep with her baby curled up in the cat bed, they look so cute and i can now get some sleep.
always a worry but has to be done.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

oh great news all went well!! Apart from tooth!! Nice to hear she is cuddling up with here baby again..


----------

